# Moving in February 2015...Yes !



## Adlan (Jun 11, 2013)

Originally I was to leave a year ago than Yolanda and a new job interfered with my plans. So hopefully things are better this time. (I hope everyone has recovered and I know I've managed to save a little more $$$$$.)

I have also been watching a lot of vlogs which has raised my awareness immensely. Prior to vlogs I would research here everyday. Another great resource ! Thank you !

I wanted to pass on my tidbit of useful information regarding air tickets which I stumbled upon.

To get the absolutely best deal cost wise is to book a *one-way air ticket *using your aeroplan or othe frequent flyer points. The taxes and service charges for me amounted to $160.00 taxes included. This and 40,000 points was my total cost. This is from Calgary to Cebu in February with lots of flights to choose from.

An air ticket from Calgary to Vancouver, return is $600.00 and its only 250 miles way. 

I fly from Calgary through the US where the taxes and surcharges are less (Land of the free !). Canada is the the land of the Taxes and working poor. An air ticket from Calgary to Vancouver (return) is $600 on sale. Distance is about 250 miles one-way.

You can than choose the throw way ticket of your choice to get into the Phils.

I'm looking forward to living warm outdoors. I can handle the heat (Wear shorts). The cold can and does kill. Its -32 here and I'm hibernating until February. Have fun all !


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I feel your excitement Adlan are you retiring this time around? I hear ya, I'm from ND and wearing heavy clothes, jacket and boots gets old. Says your an expat in Mexico, hey I miss that place and taco's.


----------



## Adlan (Jun 11, 2013)

Retiring ....yes
I'm 58 and single so I want to live a little better, rather than a little richer !
Actually I'm in Peace River in a camp with no drugs or alcohol allowed. I work 14 days in and than fly out for 6 days off. Today I started working at 5:00 AM and will finish at 11:00 PM tonight. 
The best thing I can say is that the food is great ! The bad thing is that I've gained 11 pounds in 6 months ! I miss real Mexican tacos from the corner stand too.
Thanks for the comment. Just some background as to why I'm excited !


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Adlan said:


> Retiring ....yes
> I'm 58 and single so I want to live a little better, rather than a little richer !
> Actually I'm in Peace River in a camp with no drugs or alcohol allowed. I work 14 days in and than fly out for 6 days off. Today I started working at 5:00 AM and will finish at 11:00 PM tonight.
> The best thing I can say is that the food is great ! The bad thing is that I've gained 11 pounds in 6 months ! I miss real Mexican tacos from the corner stand too.
> Thanks for the comment. Just some background as to why I'm excited !


Welcome to land of typhoons;quakes and fish


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Adlan said:


> Retiring ....yes
> I'm 58 and single so I want to live a little better, rather than a little richer !
> Actually I'm in Peace River in a camp with no drugs or alcohol allowed. I work 14 days in and than fly out for 6 days off. Today I started working at 5:00 AM and will finish at 11:00 PM tonight.
> The best thing I can say is that the food is great ! The bad thing is that I've gained 11 pounds in 6 months ! I miss real Mexican tacos from the corner stand too.
> Thanks for the comment. Just some background as to why I'm excited !


Welcome to typhoon and quake alley


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Welcome*



Adlan said:


> Retiring ....yes
> I'm 58 and single so I want to live a little better, rather than a little richer !
> Actually I'm in Peace River in a camp with no drugs or alcohol allowed. I work 14 days in and than fly out for 6 days off. Today I started working at 5:00 AM and will finish at 11:00 PM tonight.
> The best thing I can say is that the food is great ! The bad thing is that I've gained 11 pounds in 6 months ! I miss real Mexican tacos from the corner stand too.
> Thanks for the comment. Just some background as to why I'm excited !


Welcome to the Land of Typhoons, Earthquakes, Mosquitos, Pancit Canton, Balut, Dried Fish, Baboy, Lechon, Adobo, Coconuts, Bamboo and Rice Fields out the Wahzoo.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

JimnNila143 said:


> Welcome to the Land of Typhoons, Earthquakes, Mosquitos, Pancit Canton, Balut, Dried Fish, Baboy, Lechon, Adobo, Coconuts, Bamboo and Rice Fields out the Wahzoo.


Are we allowed to say and pretty girls on this forum?


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Don't forget you are entering a "No Logic Zone" and to pack as much patience as your baggage will allow. hahahaha


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi Adlan, You might want to review some of the thread on the forum here, air carriers, when you are checking in for your flight to come here usually will ask to see a return ticket out of the country if it doesn't show up on their computer. You can be denied boarding the airplane because of it. Standing at the ticket counter in Seattle or elsewhere is not the time you want to find this out.

Cheers


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

jon1 said:


> Don't forget you are entering a "No Logic Zone" and to pack as much patience as your baggage will allow. hahahaha


Bingo!!!!


----------



## Adlan (Jun 11, 2013)

Great idea, I never thought of that.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Yes indeed, there is lots of eye candy here in the Philippines but if you are with your wife or g/f, you best not look at any other female in her presence, she may very well come after you with a bolo knife.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

jon1 said:


> Don't forget you are entering a "No Logic Zone" and to pack as much patience as your baggage will allow. hahahaha


Double agree with that comment ! !


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> Double agree with that comment ! !





JimnNila143 said:


> Yes indeed, there is lots of eye candy here in the Philippines but if you are with your wife or g/f, you best not look at any other female in her presence, she may very well come after you with a bolo knife.


Guess I must have married a unique Filipina. I have never been much for looking and have never touched.
But when my wife and I are out riding our motor-trike or in malls etc, if she sees a "cutie", she will always point out the girl to me so I can take a look.
Now that's what I call a dutiful wife! LOL!!
We've been married enough years that she knows if I was gonna cheat, I would have done it a long time ago..


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Well as for Yolanda... I just went up to Estancia today to deliver some fishing nets that were donated - and there are still people living in tents! (nice tents donated by Canada... but over a year later??)

Luckily my end of the island did not get hit very hard.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

JimnNila143 said:


> Welcome to the Land of Typhoons, Earthquakes, Mosquitos, Pancit Canton, Balut, Dried Fish, Baboy, Lechon, Adobo, Coconuts, Bamboo and Rice Fields out the Wahzoo.


And here I was getting all excited for our move back in 2016 ! ouch. Not to mention, but will, getting decent education/schools for our kid(s). #1 will be 2 when we move back; so, just getting started. Subic still sounds better all the time and the more I read on here. Lots to sort through between now and then


----------



## Adlan (Jun 11, 2013)

Regarding storage:
When I arrive in February I'll have 3 suitcases with stuff that I won't need until I get an apartment or rent a house. I would like to travel light with just one carry on bag for a few weeks. I intend to sight see and leave my other stuff secure somewhere.....Any ideas as to the best way to accomplish this ?


----------



## Adlan (Jun 11, 2013)

Well I booked my return ticket and was unable to book a one way with my points because of no availability. It was during Chinese new year period !!!

However...I will be landing in Cebu February 26 and staying until April 6. I intend to get a Visa extension for one month at the airport. I will than find a bank and get a Canadian $ and a Phil peso account, hopefully without an ACR card.

My next thing would be to get a phone. Hopefully so that pretty girls will be able to contact me and I them. 

If anybody has any other suggestions than please let me know. I really appreciate the suggestions and help I've received.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Adlan said:


> ..... I will than find a bank and get a Canadian $ and a Phil peso account, hopefully without an ACR card.
> 
> ......


You will get lousy exchange rates on $Cdn anywhere outside of the country except perhaps in the northern US or popular tourist destinations in the south US.( Can you even get a $Cdn account outside of Canada?)

Just send peso's from your canadian account getting the candian bank exchange rate.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Money changers can take from 2-6 peso's of the US dollar, worst day to get your money exchanged is on a Saturday... been there done that.


----------

